# Need help with IV Push CPT Codes



## mriley7606 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in desperate need of help please coding IV Push in the ED.  My Supervisor and I have found conflicting information regarding the new rules.  Can someone tell me how they are now coding an IV Push of Dilantin and Zofran given at 11pm and again at 1:00am.  The new rules have me a little confused.
Thank you very much for any help.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Repeat IV Push of same drug*

The second pushes of the same drug are more than 30 minutes after the initial, so they would be coded with CPT 96376.


----------



## mriley7606 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you very much.  We ran across a descrepency as the CPT book states "Iv push at 10pm and 2am, if the services was not couninuous, both admins. would be reported as an initial service 96374." But we found guidelines that stated it would be the 96376 for both. So they are conflicting themselves.


----------



## BABS37 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi. With the way you wrote out your documentation, you actually have two different dates of service- 11:00 PM and then 1:00 AM so it would be coded as 96374 for initial push and then 96375 for your second drug and the same for the second date of service- 1:00 AM 96374 and 96375.


----------



## BABS37 (Mar 2, 2012)

I should probably mention that when we did ours in the ED that way, we broke them out by date of service and didn't code as continuous- as in we got one patient chart the day of and closed out patient charts at midnight and coded those the next day. For continuous stay then you would use the first date of service the patient was admitted- the 10 PM date. Our facility probably wasn't right to bill them that way but we did as our EMR was crappy. So yea I would agree with you guys too.


----------

